

Why do G-rated movies need to frighten the heck out of children? - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2015/05/why-do-g-rated-movies-need-to-frighten.html

======
dottrap
That is also a driving theme behind Doctor Who, which is considered a
children's show, even by the showrunners. You should be able to find many
discussions on why they think this is a good idea.

